# what ya all think {parts swap thread}



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

has any one seen this in on the ss board.? do we need one?

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/ss-parts-swap-thread-680440.html


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you thinking more commuter parts or ss or both? I would be up for it. I just "sold" a big box of extra parts I had for $35. Would have rather traded the stuff off here.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think it's a fine idea


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Ya any comuter parts


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Thatd be cool. I have a trekking bar thats nicely wrapped id probably let go of.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have : 105 cranks set and bob
700x25 cont tiers
Sugoi black crank set

Need: med sized frame with canti brakes and room for fenders


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Have: 
18t single speed 3 prong cog (50 miles on it)
White BigShot hard plastic pedals with built in reflectors and plastic pins (used once)
White Vader saddle (slight discoloration from jeans - used once)
Specialized BG lock on grips (lock rings each have a scrape on them)

Need: black KORE 25.4 stem, 1 1/8th steerer tube, 80-100mm long, as much rise as possible. Looking for stem with big white KORE lettering. Purely need this for aesthetics. Willing to trade whatever I have, plus money, or just money if you have one to sell.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm game.

Have:

SKS Airbase Pro pump. Recently rebuilt. I must confess that I don't particularly like it, though there is nothing wrong with it. The pump head has a tendency to snap back and hit your fingers. Works best with presta valves, almost not at all with Schrader, though it is supposed to, according to their documentation.

Pro Vibe 7s stem. 90mm x -10°. 1 1/8 x 31.8. Not flippable. Looks sweet, didn't pay attention ordering it, not what I wanted. Comes in retail packaging with carbon prep compound.

(Traded) Kalloy stem 100mm x 7°, flip flop. Black. 1 1/8 x 31.8.

Ultegra front QR, well used, but good condition.

11 and 12 tooth Dura Ace lockrings, unused.

Pair of lightly used Powergrips.

Pair of lightly used Lapize toe clips with leather Christophe straps. Vintage item. No hardware, but a trip to the hardware store can solve that.

Couple of pairs of nylon pedals, quill style, 9/16. Fair condition.

WTB momentum comp 1 1/8 headset. Unused/uninstalled. Despite specs, it's all steel construction.

SKS Shockblade and X Blade clip on fenders, 26 inches. Have all the hardware.

One Blackburn Slick bottle cage, black, used.

Bonty bottle cage, tubular aluminum, dark gray. Does a bang up job holding most 'bullet' type thermoses.

Pair (enough for one wheel) Shimano DX v-brakes, red. Also have a three-finger servo wave lever to go with it. No brake pads.

*edit*

Ravx wedge pack, comes with rain cover.

Pair of Welgo A-52s. I loc-tited the pins out fairly far, just enough to give them good support in the pedal. 9/16 spindle.

A pair of Welgo B017s. Older pedals, but good grip. They're 1/2" spindles. Great for an American retro-grouch or perhaps a real gnarly cruiser.

Exustar platforms, 9/16 spindle. They're weird, one side molded pins, one side adjustable. Nice bearings, though.

Neato pair of Azonic 454 cranks. Have a spider and a Kooka sawtooth bashguard. They have a 20mm spindle, so may present an issue finding a bottom bracket that will work with them. I do have the original bottom bracket, though the bearings need replacing. The left bearing exploded, so you'd need a collet expander to remove the outer race (which is stuck in the cup).

Stubby bar ends, with knurling, black, very light.

Truvativ Huselfelt seatpost. 31.6, 20mm offset.

I've got lots of other knick knacks, but those are the big ones. Ask if you're looking for something specific.

Want: 

To try out some WTB saddles other than the Pure V/Laser V/Speed V. Preferably the team level, but we can talk.

SA drum brake hub 90mm, dynamo or no. Would like a matching 5 speed rear, as well. Have a very good trade for them, pm if interested.

Panniers (front or rear) that have an adjustable suspension system, preferably not the bungee type, but let me know either way.

Other than that, make me an offer, I'm up for other stuff, too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have:

Inexpensive red molded platform pedals (molded pins, better than most stock platforms, but not as good as those with replaceable pins)

Bontrager vibration damping bar end plugs, lighter alu variety for high frequency buzz

Bontrager 110mm x 17deg 26.0mm clamp stem, black

Surly SS hub spacer set

18t Crupi aluminum cog with a wider base

2x On-One chaintugs

DMR chaintug/derailleur hanger for running a derailleur on a bike with horizontal drops (drive side AND non-drive parts, bolt-on hubs only)

Problem solvers chaintug/derailleur hanger like above, except it only includes the driveside bit

2x Surly Tuggnut washers (allows you to use a regular QR when a chaintug has a hole for a 10mm bolt-on axle)

Paul Components top cap light mount

Want:

Trunk bag
700x38ish studded tires


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I edited my post, looking for a particular stem. Willing to pay of course, and willing to pay finders fee if you find one or even have one.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have : sram mountain brake levers (black)
Speed play frog pedals


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have

On one midge bars.

Also have a custom monocog with some nice stuff on it.



Want 
Thomson stem 100 long 10 rise 31.8 clamp
thomson 27.2 seat post.
White industry eno crank


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Updated my previous post.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

gone, updating list below.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Want (in addition to the previous list): 

A different rear rack, and/or a front rack. The only things I really want are: open construction (no platforms) a dedicated place to mount a rear light/reflector, and bottom rails for adjusting pannier position.

Steel would be nice, as would a second, lower set of upper rails. Neither are a deal breaker, though. If you have something on the expensive side, I do have some other things to offer.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposted


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Nate. Trade went off without a hitch, couldn't be happier.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

Have: SRAM X7 trigger shifters 3 x 9

Want: SRAM twist shifters 3 x 9


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

long shot, but I am looking for some Problem Solvers Travel Agents, or some drop bar levers that work with standard v-brakes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have updated my listing. Removed some parts I've sold recently, and added a few things I found in boxes


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: Shimano 9 speed road shifters. old Ultegra, 105, Tiagra, etc.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Because why not.

Have:
Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
Used Jandd Low front rack, missing hardware
Used MSR Superfly stove
Lightly used FSA Energy crankset, 170, 36x46
WTB Dirt Drop bars, 31.8, 42cm, very light road use
Salsa Short n' Shallow bars, 46cm, 26.0, used for about 50 miles on the road
Sram X9 rear hub, brand new in the box

Want:
Paul Thumbies, 22.2, for Shimano
H-bars
27.2 Ti or carbon post
Paul love levers (compact or 2.5)
2x10 mtb shifters
BB7s
Quality square taper cranks 175mm, 5 bolt 74/130 or 4 bolt 64/104


----------



## Newbie 15 (Aug 2, 2009)

Have:
105 front d, double, 31.8 (might be bigger, ill check if any intrest)
Sora 9sp sti (Dual lever 2013, not thumb shift) ridden twice
2300 3x7 sti, functional. Some road rash
2300/sora front/rear derail used one season
2013 sora long cage rear d, ridden twice
Sora 9sp cassette/chain, ridden twice
600 2x8 sti, functional, some age shown
Ultegra rear hub, 130mm used, older version but 10sp FH BODY

Need-
29er wheelset. Disc. Any price range works
Salsa cowbell drop bars
Shimano hollowtech 2 BB or similar (raceface, ect)
Hollowtech or other english cranks for 104bcd
Double road cranks. English thread
Disc brake sets (F+R) road pull bb5/7, or mtb Hydro
Light system with external battery (nightrider, cygolite, sigma, ect)


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

In addition to my previous posts,

Have:
A pair of black 100/135 _non_ disc Chris King hubs. These are the older type (non locking adjustment), 32 hole. Freehub body is chewed from use, but filed down and in good condition, all bearings are good. I would like to trade both for an 11 speed Alfine, 32 hole. Would prefer black. I'll consider other stuff, but would really prefer to keep it in the realm of hubs/hubsets.

One pair of Cratoni Pride glasses, black frame, smoke lenses. They come with a soft bag and a semi-hard case. Brand new and unused, as I need prescription lenses.

Princeton Tec Apex rechargeable headlamp. These fit really well on helmets (low profile) but are terrible trying to cobble something to fit on the bike. I've got the regular headband to go with it too.

Very small Timbuk2 under seat wedge pack.

Want:

Make an offer, in addition to my previous posts.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Because why not.
> 
> Have:
> Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
> ...


Updated lists. Also, is against the rules to say my "have" list is for sale too?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

FMF BMX chain- never used









Crank Bros 5050X pedals. smooth loose ball bearings, recently overhauled the bearings. kinda heavy.









San Marco Ischia "Bioaktive"saddle.









wanted:
*28-32mm street tires*
mid cage RD


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Want - Thomson 25.4 black setback seatpost

Have - money


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> Have - money


Trade only!

No soliciting buy/sell with cash on trade threads.
mtbr.com doesn't look fondly on it and will lock the thread because they want people paying the $2/ad to use the classifieds


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, I will trade my money lol. Sorry, didn't think about that.

I do have a few parts, 700c black deep V front wheel, 700x25 Specialized Armadillo tire (not many miles), 700c white rear wheel flip/flop hub 16t free and fixed gear with a generic white tire on it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Updated my listing. The shape of the Brooks saddle isn't going to work for me, I don't think. Need something with a flatter profile. See my listing on Page 1 for details.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a RST commuter fork for 700c. Really great shape. V-Brake and disk compatible. Came from European bike. Would like to trade for wide 700c fenders.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Smooth trade with NateHawk - thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AlexCuse said:


> Smooth trade with NateHawk - thanks!


Thanks for the trade. Still haven't had a chance to ride the new saddle. Next week at the latest.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

AlexCuse said:


> stealing my post from the SS thread, trying to limit to commuting-friendly things
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


Dang, I could use those CX wheels and tires, as long as I could re-build them for my old mountain bike I am thinking about moving to 700c. But I have little to trade.

All I have is '89(vintage) XT caliper brakes and levers etc.
2007 Avid Mechanical Disc brakes and levers, etc. 
old inch and a quarter Rock Shox
And some random used MTB bars.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Have-
XT Shadow+ RD 786 Med cage test ride miles only
SLX SL M670 Shifters
LX rear der. Rd7670 <100 miles
Shimano Triple Crankset FC M552 24/32/42
Shimano BB 5M BB70 (new)
Shimano FD M610 <15 miles
SKS Airworx floor pump
Renthal Fat Bar 10mm rise, 31.8 mm cut to 700mm
Salsa Anything cages x2 new, still on cards
Grand Dad Grand Mom fenders test fit only
Surly Nice rear rack-black (mounts cut for large Pugs)
Crank Bros 50/50 3 pedals red near new
Crank Bros Candy 2 pedals silver <100 miles
Crank Bros EggBeater 1 <1(yes one) mile
Stock Pugsly saddle (Velo VL2155)
KMC X10 Chains x2 
Lezyne Deca Drive white
Ritchey C260* stem 6/84* 130mm White
Topeak Modula XL 1.5 ltr bottle cage
Topeak Ridecase iPhone 5
Topeak Ridecase iPhone 4/4s
Topeak ridecase mount (broken tab but functional)

Want
Crank Bros Candy 3 or 11
Surly Black Floyds
XTR Long cage rear derailleur M986


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> I have:
> 
> Black Brooks B17 saddle. Used. Broken in, very good condition.
> 
> ...


I've got an Avatar Comp with less than 100 mile on it if you're interested.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I've got an Avatar Comp with less than 100 mile on it if you're interested.


Thanks but I traded alex for a saddle. Just haven't had a chance to update my post.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> Thanks but I traded alex for a saddle. Just haven't had a chance to update my post.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No worries.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Have:

2014 Specialized Avatar Comp Gel in 99% condition 

WTB Pure V in 95% condition 

Fi'zi:k Aliante S

90mm adjustable stem for 31.8. Great for fitting in a bike without doing a bunch of expensive stem swaps. A little math, some adjustments, and adding or removing spacers and you're dialed in. 

A pair of never used still in the box Tektro RL340 drop levers in black. Perfect for a single speed, or an older drop bar bike with stem/downtube shifters that you want to give a little modern comfort to. 

Looking for:

2013 Shiner Beer cycling jersey in XXXL. Wife said I can't buy one, but I can trade for it. Soooo...

A set of Problem Solvers Travel Agents 

Some linear pull brakes, preferably two sets (front and rear). Not too picky on brand, but the shorter the better.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Really need some V brakes. Willing to trade everything I have for some. Even swap.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
(see stuff in previous post)
MRP BB mounted chainguide. Black bracket, white guide.








Generic front 32h QR disc hub, black.
Shimano 50t chainring. Tiagra-level 10-speed. 110 BCD

Want:
1 BB7 caliper
shorter (80-90mm) 31.8 mm stem(s)
Mid cage 9speed RD
Frame bag to fit a small Karate Monkey


----------



## jerry_164 (Apr 9, 2014)

Have: 
08 rock shox totem 180mm travel single crown fork. Coil sprung with mission control. 1 1/8 steerer. 500 miles. Comes with the 20mm thru axle. Can't get the bottom headset piece to come off so gonna leave it.. 


Want : 
Similar fork that is air sprung with 160+ travel. With 1 1/8 steerer.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have:

-Pearl Izumi I WXB rain pants, medium, new
-Black fenders, 700C
-Rear rack that clamps to a seatpost
-2 sets of SPD pedals
-22/32/44T chainrings
-Apex 10 speed RD 
-X5 bottom pull FD
-700x25 Bontrager R3 tires (super lightweight (190g each) but not so puncture resistant, ridden for a couple hundred miles)

I want:
-11-36 cassette
-110 BCD chainring between 39 and 44T. Ideally 42T


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Just completed a good trade with Alex. Thanks!



AlexCuse said:


> Have:
> white industries eccentric wheel - 26" with a weinmann rim (older US made one) / butted spokes. 32h / 3 cross. Currently spaced 135, have 130 endcaps as well (will include). Takes WI splined cogs - no lockring but it uses a standard track ring.
> white industries ENO crankset - 175mm raw aluminum
> 34t white industries chainring - black, very lightly used
> ...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

sunvalleylaw said:


> Just completed a good trade with Alex. Thanks!


And I even got a bonus pair of handlebars in the deal 

updating


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have
Schwable marathon xr 700x50 tires 

Want 
Schwalbe 700x40 or 700x38 marathon
or big apple 29x2.35


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:

Ritchey Comp X2 bars- 31.8 mm clamp, 710mm / 28" wide (cut 10 mm shorter than original), +/- 5mm rise.

Bontrager RXL stem- 100 mm length, 31.8 mm clamp, 7 degree (?) rise. black.

Shimano 50t compact chainring. used but still has lots of life. Tiagra-level?

MRP BB-mounted chain guide for 1X drivetrain.

XT rear derailleur, older model. long cage.

want:

SS 135mm disc hub, freewheel or cassette style.

X-small or small mtb frame or frame/fork with canti's for a lady's neighborhood cruising bike.

something rad.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have:

-Pearl Izumi I WXB rain pants, medium, new
-Black fenders, 700C
-Rear rack that clamps to a seatpost
-2 sets of SPD pedals
-22/32/44T chainrings
-Apex 10 speed RD 
-X5 bottom pull FD
-700x25 Bontrager R3 tires (super lightweight (190g each) but not so puncture resistant, ridden for a couple hundred miles)
-39T 110BCD SS chainring, almost brand new
-Kids size L Cannondale bike jersey, brand new, bright yellow (thought it was women's and got it free from a Cannondale store opening for my wife)

I want:
-11-36 10 speed cassette
-110 BCD chainring between 42 and 46T
-Shimano 9/10 speed freehub (new)


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I have: 

Specialized F.A.C.T. Carbon fork 700c with Campagnolo Centaur front brake. Carbon steerer tube with lots of length left for customization. 

Specialized Avatar Evo Comp 143mm saddle

90mm 31.8 adjustable stem. 

Random Tektro disc brake calipers and rotors (not sure of rotor size, if interested, let me know and we can talk further)

24.4 aluminum drop bars (good for vintage ride or the like)

Looking for:

XL jerseys (either road or mtn)

7.4v MS style battery


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking for a drop bar with a little flare. Cowbells or similar, but not necessarily "dirt drops." 31.8mm clamp.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

got some dirt drops, now I need a super tall stem to go with them!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a 90 mm adjustable 31.8 stem that can be adjusted to be completely vertical.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Tex - how many XL jerseys would it take to get that Avatar saddle?


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Dude, I actually just sold it on CL last week.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

No worries. Thought it might go well on my fat bike.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I have:

Brake pads!!!
A set (2 pair) of used Rim Wrangler 2 cartridge holders/pads
One set of Cane Creek holders/pads (rebranded Koolstop), brand new.

Swanky Gary Fisher 1-1/8 top cap, anodized silver, "All work and no play is no fun at[...]" wrapped around.

I want:

Consumables:
Chains (1/8 or 3/32, single speed use) prefer something with a quick link of some sort
Brake pad inserts for v-brakes (prefer Koolstop salmon or the like)
36-39t 110bcd chainrings, non-ramped/pinned preferable
Stuff, make me an offer!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Want:

High quality light weight 31.8 road stem, 90mm 6+/- rise.
42 cm 31.8 bullhorn bars

Have:

Surly 14t rear cog
Deda ZERO100 31.8 120mm road stem - super light, great condition!
KORE 25.4 flat bar
KORE 25.4 stem 90mm 15 degree rise I believe


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone have a large-ish saddlebag that fits the loops on a brooks saddle?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

View attachment 938950
View attachment 938951
View attachment 938952


I live in central Texas and this jacket is just too hot for me. Pearl Izumi Elite convertible jacket size medium. sleeves zip off into a vest. will trade for some 35-42mm light-ish tires, or similar, more breathable jacket, or some other cold weather gear.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have: 
-Brand New Messenger bag with waterproof inside. Chrome Mini-Messenger knockoff
-Crank Bros. Candy C clipless pedals.
Neither are my cup of tea.

Want:
26" disc suspension fork
26" disc rear wheel with heavy duty rim
Frame/handlebar bags
Classic Deore XT M730 pedals
Pedal Straps 
Both 10 and 8 speed cassettes and chains
18t and 14t quality SS cogs.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone in here have some 25.4 mm drop bars laying around that will take bar end shifters? Preferably something with a bit of flare but I'm I have a set of wtb "mountain road" 25.4 bars that I'd trade along with a bunch of other stuff listed above.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Actually, I do. Found them through Pure Fix. They're vintage curve, just so you know.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Have:
Brand new 29x1.9 Kenda Karma tires
Used Jandd Low front rack, missing hardware
Used MSR Superfly stove
Lightly used FSA Energy crankset, 170
Salsa Short n' Shallow bars, 46cm, 26.0, used for about 50 miles on the road
Sram X9 rear hub, brand new in the box
Salsa Short n' Shallow Moto Ace bars 46cm, 26.0 clamp 
Marin riser bars, 24" wide, 31.8 clamp
SRAM TT500 left/front shifter, missing expander, friction
Dimension 26.0 clamp, 120mm length stem, 25 degree stem
Sram X7 9 speed twist shifter set
Sram Attack 9 speed twist shifter set, Shimano compatible
Shimano 105 rear brake caliper
Shimano SLR rear brake caliper
Sram X7 mid length 9 speed rear derailer
Shimano Tiagra short cage 9 speed rear derailer 
MRP BB mounted crank guard
Ritchey Comp stems, 90mm, 100mm, 110mm, 26.0 clamp 
WTB Rocket v saddle
Hurricane fork-up for lefty forks
Shimano Deore rear hub, non-disc, 32h

Want:
Shimano MTB shifters with removable displays

Updated list.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a pair of Specialized road shoes in size 44/10.5. 3 bolt cleat pattern, and the yellow Shimano cleats have plenty of life left. I don't have any use for them, so I'd like to trade for a set of regular SPD shoes in any form. They can be velcro strapped road style shoes, touring shoes, commuting shoes, or anything in between. Just need to be able to accept 2 bolt cleats. Anyone up for it?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
On-One Midge bars. silver, 31.8mm clamp.
Surly Chain Tug
Origin8 Batwing Bars, 31.8

wanted:
SS spacers
rigid 29er fork
SS-specific hub


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Ultregra 6600 shifters for XT shifters, 10 sped preferred.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Have:
~ BB30 adapters, for running 24mm Shimano/SRAM cranks on BB30/PF30 frame
~ Anodized red Woodman ti seat clamp(new) 34.9
~ Black Salsa Liplock seatclamp(black) 31.8
~ Syncros RR2.0 Saddle(143mm) cromo rails
~ Cannondale Fire 620mm flat bar(25.4 clamp) uncut
~ Cannondale Competition 400mm seatpost(27.2)

Want:
~ Lock-on grips(prefer red lockrings)
~ SRAM 11-speed chain(must be below 0.50" wear)
~ Bontrager 29" TLR tire(2.20" +)
~ 11-speed XD driver, for Easton M1 SL hub
~ XTR M988 brake pads
~ 700c x 28-32 cross tires(Maxxis/Michelin/Clement/Conti OK)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
110 Easton Stem 25.4
Ergon GC1 Large (scuffed up)
Jandd frame bag

Want:
REAR Cascadia 29er fender
Vee Speedster/Origin8 Devistater 26x3.5


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Update....*

HAVE:

SRAM XX 2x10 MTB group:
~ Direct high mount front derailleur 126g
~ 170mm GXP 156Q cranks, with 25t oval granny 668g
~ KMC X10SL Gold Nitride chain 225g
~ 10-speed Grip Shift 197g
~ Mid cage rear derailleur 184g
~ XX 11-36 cassette 204g

Misc:
~ New Woodman ti seatclamp 34.9 Anodized Red 10g
~ Salsa Liplock 35.0 seatclamp Black 31g

WANT: 
~ Anything SRAM 1x11 related
~ 700c x 28-32 Cyclocross tires(Clement, Michelin, Continental, Kenda)
~ 27.2 carbon seatpost
~ Cannondale Urban OPI handlebars(Bad Boy)
~ 120mm 29er fork, w/ 15mm thru-axle(Fox DRCV/SID/Reba)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have this saddle on my commuter:

















"Salsa" WTB Silverado

riding ten miles to work on this thing is killing my ass, so I would love to trade it for something with a little more cush. ideally, a WTB Pure V.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Have:

1 x Serfas Thunderbolt front light + straps + charger
1 x Serfas Thunderbolt rear light + straps + charger
1 x Planet Bike Superflash Micro rear light + mount (new out of the box) + charger

Want:

Red, white or possibly black higher end 90mm 31.8 x 10° rise stem. Ritchey WCS Axis 4, Thomson X2, Easton EC90, Deda, etc.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 135mm alfine nexus 3 speed 700x23 disc wheelset. Weinman and swimano spline disc and shifter setup included

I am looking for a 700c or 29er rim brake wheelset with 130mm rear hub.
Or 650b disc wheelset. 

Or a diamondback overdrive from around 1994


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have:
e13 xcx crankset - black 175mm arms. Enduro BB (green cups). e13 34t chainring (green) 34t black BBG bashguard. Also have a brand new 34t saint chainring and installation tool for the BB
BB7 brake set - black calipers, full length jagwire ripcord cables/black housing cut for medium karate monkey, black speed dial levers, 160 is-post adapter for rear 185 post-post adapter for front
Avid HSX centerlock rotors, 160/185
Tektro dropbar brake levers, aero cable routing
One-One midge bars - white 25.4 clamp
salsa bell lap 42cm 26mm clamp
Old 100 x 6 ritchey wcs stem - 25.4mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
120 x 5 thomson stem - 26mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
110 x 6 ritchey stem - 26mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
120 x 6 ritchey stem - 26mm clamp / *25.4* steerer
100mm x 10 degree thomson x4, black

Want:
black white industries crank arms - 170-175mm
43t 130bcd chainring
80mm x 10 degree thomson x4, black
(very) high rise 1 1/8" quill stem, prefer 25.4 clamp
9 speed dura-ace brifters or 10 speed gevenalle/retroshift
26" MTB-width fenders


----------

